# Fiberglass ladder lifespan?



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

I've been on the ladders a lot recently and noticed that one has almost no color left to it. More pink than orange now. Made me wonder how long they are expected to last. TIA

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

We base our ladder lifespans on inspections. Conditions that warrant retirement are:

Cracked, delaminated, warped or frayed fiberglass
Loose or missing rivets, loose gussets
Missing feet or any damage to feet that causes ladder to wobble 
Cracked, kinked, bent, torn steps or top pad
Cracked, kinked, torn, loose or wobbly locking arms
Missing weight/certification placard
Missing or damaged pulleys
Missing or damaged rung latches

(We never retired a ladder because it was pink.)


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

We never retired a ladder because it was pink.)>>>>>>>>>>>.
I think that should be a new company policy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

DavidC said:


> Made me wonder how long they are expected to last.


Sorry Dave, but you might as well have started a pricing thread. Harvey Homeowner could probably keep one of those in his garage, pull it out 5 times a year, and easily get 30 years out of it.

Freddy the Framer could kill one in less than a month. :blink:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Sorry Dave, but you might as well have started a pricing thread. Harvey Homeowner could probably keep one of those in his garage, pull it out 5 times a year, and easily get 30 years out of it.
> 
> Freddy the Framer could kill one in less than a month. :blink:


This is a very legitimate issue; I often wonder how safe those bleached ladders are, relegated to a life tied to a roof top rack. UV is hard on _my_ skin.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

http://www.nietc.org/resources/4/downloads/UV Exposure and Fiberglass ladders.pdf


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Kgmz said:


> http://www.nietc.org/resources/4/downloads/UV Exposure and Fiberglass ladders.pdf


Excellent link, thanks!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I only use the ladders when they turn pink. Lets me know that they have been tested. The color pink also matches my tool pouch and socks snap snap


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I will implement a semi-annual ladder rail waxing program, beginning tomorrow. Non slip wax, Trewax brand, of course :thumbup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

davitk said:


> This is a very legitimate issue; I often wonder how safe those bleached ladders are, relegated to a life tied to a roof top rack. UV is hard on _my_ skin.


I never intended to belittle it; I certainly do agree that it's a legitimate concern. However, interesting as the PDF referenced by Kgmz :thumbsup: is, it really does little to address the OP question. Appearance and surface texture have nothing to do with whether you can get away with climbing the thing while balancing one end of a 300 lb LVL.

But really, this is on a par with deciding whether that 2x12 you have laying out back is suitable for a walk plank. Set it up, bounce on it a couple of times, and let experience be your guide. :thumbup:


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Kgmz said:


> http://www.nietc.org/resources/4/downloads/UV Exposure and Fiberglass ladders.pdf


Again, excellent link.

And I didn't mean to say pink, I meant salmon.

The ladder in question seems to be just as stiff and stable as the others we own, just faded. Still way better than the wooden ones we used to oil twice a year so as to be caught completely off guard when a rotten rung snapped under your feet. 

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i would say as long as the rungs are tight the locks and feet ok and there is no splintering your good to go:thumbsup:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Both of my 10' step ladders have faded from the sun but they work fine, they are now stored indoors at all times. All of my other fiberglass ladders stay out of the sun too.


----------



## jackrabbit66 (Feb 22, 2019)

I was recently working on a 28' werner ladder that was so bleached out it was more lite pink. The fiberglass was coming off, the feet had fallen off, no rope, the self retracting rung catcher dodad was frozen and had to be operated manually. I weigh 230 lbs + my tool belt and I never felt that I was in any danger at the top of the ladder. I was caution but It was solid as a rock, seemed like it still had a lot of life in it. I kinda jumped up and down on the first rung and it didn't budge. I'm going to replace it soon because the feet fell off and getting fiberglass on your hands and arms sucks, not because its bleached out.


----------

